# WTF happened to Antec??



## dirtyferret (May 9, 2016)

For those of you that are relatively new to PC DIY builds, Antec was the Corsair of PC DIY when Corsair was just re-branding memory and getting its toe wet in the PSU market.  Antec has some of the best cases out there with the 300,600,900.  Along with some of the best PSU units.  It seems the last four-five years their offerings have been lackluster at best offering over priced or cost cutting products to the DIY PC market compared to other brands like Corsair, EVGA, NZXT.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 9, 2016)

maybe theyre financial stability isnt as solid as growth would require. R&D is expensive. But i dont know for sure.

theyre stock is doing well. atleast recently
*edit* i take that back, over the 5 year , they are dropping farily consitantly , but that could be expected with little growth.


----------



## Kursah (May 9, 2016)

Every Antec PSU I've used or deployed failed, usually smoking something else when it went, didn't matter what spectrum of their PSU line I purchased from, top to bottom...they all failed over the past 10 years...I might have had bad luck but I stopped using and recommending Antec PSU's and have replaced many failed ones since. I do miss my old 900 from years and years and years ago...it was the Rev 2 (not to be mistaken with the 900.2), horrible for cable management but was great for temps!


----------



## cdawall (May 9, 2016)

Kursah said:


> Every Antec PSU I've used or deployed failed, usually smoking something else when it went, didn't matter what spectrum of their PSU line I purchased from, top to bottom...they all failed over the past 10 years...I might have had bad luck but I stopped using and recommending Antec PSU's and have replaced many failed ones since. I do miss my old 900 from years and years and years ago...it was the Rev 2 (not to be mistaken with the 900.2), horrible for cable management but was great for temps!



What lineup did you purchase from? I haven't had a single issue from the TPQ's, probably one of my favorite lineups.


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2016)

cdawall said:


> What lineup did you purchase from? I haven't had a single issue from the TPQ's, probably one of my favorite lineups.


TPQ-1200 OC went up in smoke for me, didn't do too much damage.


----------



## silentbogo (May 9, 2016)

Got greedy. Prices on Antec PSUs are so high, that I haven't touched one since 2008.
Their Basiq series is adequate, but hardly "enthusiast grade" hardware (and still more expensive than competition), while the rest is overpriced to unbelievable levels.
Just a simple  80+ bronze semi-modular 500-550W PSU from antec will cost you about the same as an average 80+ GOLD >600W PSU from almost any other brand (EVGA, Rosewill, Corsair, Seasonic etc.)

Quality-wise I am not sure, because my last Antec PSU was purchased around 2008-2009 and it was OK (modular, clean, never failed).
Where I'm from retailers don't even carry Antec PSUs anymore, rarely some PC cases.


----------



## cdawall (May 9, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> TPQ-1200 OC went up in smoke for me, didn't do too much damage.



What did you do to the poor thing? Even the regular TPQ-1200 I have hasn't let go yet with those opterons clocked to hell and dual GPU.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 9, 2016)

I know a big problem was the SmartPower and TruePower series were both total garbage.  Almost all of them failed before the warranty was up, so Antec made making warranty claims on them super annoying.  You had to fax the warranty form to them and wait for a fax reply.  I shit you not.  I had 6 of these units that came in Antec cases, and they all died within 9 months of use.  That was the RMA process, and after I did the 3rd one, and all 3 times I had to fax and re-fax and re-fax because they kept claiming they never received my RMA request form, I just gave up and bought new units.

Those faulty product lines had a pretty big impact on their reputation.


----------



## peche (May 9, 2016)

Market has grown pretty fast, case and PSU's are no more the same scheme, quality nor design, antec has fallen behind in this race since they have no actual models, or redesigned cases, most of their cases got  in to year 00' design, I remember the older great models,  new models for example … nineteen hundred… $400 case? come on antec, you cannot charge that from that of your products.. I expect that from lian-Li,  also the old fashioned products they still on makes them still miles away in the market race,

I cannot tell something bad about quality on their PSU's or the AIO's solution they sell, the older Khuler 920 is one of the most survivors and die hard units I could name here…

just my two cents...


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 9, 2016)

I didn't mind building my brother's old PC in his Antec 300 - decent little case at the time when it came out. MicroCenter had it on sale for $20 cheaper than any other online site at the time when I picked it up, one heck of a deal at the time for around $30.

I can't say I've been terribly interested in their other cases or PSUs.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 9, 2016)

Yeah I had a TruePower 600W that blew on me after 18 months of lightish load, never touched them since.


----------



## dirtyferret (May 9, 2016)

Ive owned three Antec PSU (all seasonic platform) and two were good units and lasted past their warranty until I sold them or gave them away, the third suffered from coil whine (shocking for a seasonic ) so I returned it immediately.  I still use my three hundred case for the spare PC and I got some good years from my six hundred case.


----------



## Kursah (May 9, 2016)

cdawall said:


> What lineup did you purchase from? I haven't had a single issue from the TPQ's, probably one of my favorite lineups.



A variety of units from Basiq, TP, EarthWatts, etc, and I purchased said units from Staples, Amazon, Newegg, Best Buy, NCIXUS. I was able to warranty a couple of them but the process took a couple months at best and those units both failed faster than the ones they replaced. Never. Ever. Again.

@dirtyferret I do have fond memories doing builds in the newly released 300 a long time ago, I used to sell that case with most of my builds back then. If they would make a few simple changes the 300/600/900 series would be back in my stable for sure. I have faith that Antec will stick around and maybe make a big comeback at some point.


----------



## PcFixer (May 9, 2016)

I got a bunch of Antec stuff from case's, fans and psu's.

Oldest that still works is the TruePower II 550 watt power supply. Other stuff i got is the 302 case, Performance II case
bunch of fans, and Platinum 850 Watt (Delta Built).


----------



## tabascosauz (May 9, 2016)

My memory is terrible, so the vague impression lurking in the back of my head that says Antec got caught up in the Asetek fiasco a while back is probably incorrect.

Anyways, Antec has a great history of making products that are only "good enough". It is kind of surprising that we can still find Antec products on shelves, honestly. The HCGs were pretty robust and reliable units (S12II or M12II if I'm not wrong) and HCPs as well (Delta) but after that they decided that the colorful styling on a meh platform (not saying it's bad, just that it's not a high-end design) for their EDGE series kinda marked the beginning of their disappearance from the market. The Basiqs and Earthwatts have been around for years and years and have never deserved more than the occasional low-wattage office PC.

Antec AIOs started out as nothing more than basic Asetek designs, and evolved into that strange tubes-over-pump-and-fans contraption, and now they seem to be returning to their plain roots. Not a great strategy for success if you ask me, when Antec didn't have a lot of success to begin with.

As for the famed 300/600/900/2nd generation versions, they weren't exactly "great" as much as they were cost effective. The earliest models might have had a lot of novelty and features, but they hardly evolved past basic SECC and plastic black designs. They did have a massive case at some time, styled with some bright colors along the edges, but that kind of disappeared. The P-series deserve a little more credit, however.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 9, 2016)

I've had great luck with Antec TPQ and HCP PSU's.  I have a HCP 1200 still running, and I believe @cdawall still has an operational TPQ-1000 I sold him.  None of them prior to these ever died, but rather got quickly outgrown.  Everyone remembers the days of ever-growing power requirements?


----------



## Jetster (May 9, 2016)

I had a Antec P180 case it was a tank. You could stand on it with no issue
I think that was back in 2005


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2016)

cdawall said:


> What did you do to the poor thing? Even the regular TPQ-1200 I have hasn't let go yet with those opterons clocked to hell and dual GPU.


Dunno. It did get shipped to ASRock for testing once, and went pretty much all the way around the world to get back to me. It popped on idle, the wife walked into the room to talk to me, and as she walked by, it "snapped", then "zolt!", and then I pulled the power cord from the power bar. Smelt horrible for days in that room.


----------



## cdawall (May 9, 2016)

I blame asrock



rtwjunkie said:


> I've had great luck with Antec TPQ and HCP PSU's.  I have a HCP 1200 still running, and I believe @cdawall still has an operational TPQ-1000 I sold him.  None of them prior to these ever died, but rather got quickly outgrown.  Everyone remembers the days of ever-growing power requirements?



I do I have it in my x99 rig


----------



## MrGenius (May 9, 2016)

I sure like those Antec TIMs. Namely their cheap white stuff and 7. Pretty hard to beat either one.


----------



## Jetster (May 9, 2016)

Same can be said for Thermaltake. They use to be the shit. Now a third rate company


----------



## revin (May 9, 2016)

I remember being chastised here way back in the day for the Thermaltake, and Antecs,[2],  that took out a killer Leadtek Winfast VIVO card[Tt] and then one of my AI7 boards[Antec].
so I promptly took the new replacement Antec back to BestBuy and replaced it with the previous FSP 700, but later moved to the current SS750.{Super sale $$]

I do rest a LOT better with this Seasonic unit, with a few years of 24/7 use on it even though all had the same protections, and oddly the Antec always showed the best 12v {XTU} whereas this SS show's a low 5v,.

As always, there so many factor's involved with electronics', like they say, YMMV.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 9, 2016)

Earthwatts are okay.


----------



## peche (May 9, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Same can be said for Thermaltake. They use to be the shit. Now a third rate company


company is growing, now they have complete line of custom loops and some great cases, i love the brand cause is pretty well priced here and also you could find great deals on line,


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2016)

Never had any issues with them especially the TruePower line, still using 2 TP-750, 1 TP-650 and a Quattro 850 in all my rigs.


----------



## Disparia (May 9, 2016)

Old time fan, used them a lot back in the SX1030 days: 







Very versatile, I built dozens of 1P/ATX and 2P/EATX systems in this case, which also came in black-ish color. _Back in my day_ "Antec black" was a different shade of black compared to Chieftec version of this case so you had to make sure to get the correct bezel for your optical drives or they would not match!

The last Antec case I ever bought was the P150 (2005). Since then I haven't really been interested by what they've put out. On the PSU side I have an Earthwatts 380w (IIRC), it's in an old system that I don't keep on.


----------



## SonicZap (May 9, 2016)

I have only positive experiences with Antec, although I haven't bought anything from them since I built my current system.

I've used a 520W Antec High Current Gamer PSU for the last 5 years, no complaints.

My father's system has a decade-old 430W Antec Neo-HE power supply that came with an Antec case bought in 2006 (I can't remember what the case was named). It has been powering systems reliably for a decade, and for the first 7 years it powered a mid-to-high-end gaming build at the time that was used for thousands and thousands of gaming hours (Radeon X1950 XT / HD 4850 with a 65W Core 2 Duo). Currently it's serving a relatively low-power Pentium G3258 / HD 4850 system and despite its age isn't showing any issues. I find it fairly impressive.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 9, 2016)

dirtyferret said:


> For those of you that are relatively new to PC DIY builds, Antec was the Corsair of PC DIY when Corsair was just re-branding memory and getting its toe wet in the PSU market.  Antec has some of the best cases out there with the 300,600,900.  Along with some of the best PSU units.  It seems the last four-five years their offerings have been lackluster at best offering over priced or cost cutting products to the DIY PC market compared to other brands like Corsair, EVGA, NZXT.



I'll put my DF-85 case up against anything from Corsair or NZXT, and EVGA doesn't even make them. Sure, Corsair has a lot of boutique looking cases, with good build quality, but none have as good airflow and temps for air cooling. I'll also put their customer service up against any of those brands.


----------



## Static~Charge (May 9, 2016)

Kursah said:


> Every Antec PSU I've used or deployed failed, usually smoking something else when it went, didn't matter what spectrum of their PSU line I purchased from, top to bottom...they all failed over the past 10 years...I might have had bad luck but I stopped using and recommending Antec PSU's and have replaced many failed ones since.



I had an Antec High Current Gamer HCG-750 power supply in my rig a few years ago. One night, I was typing up some docs on the machine, and the power supply burst into flames. After that, I refuse to buy any more Antec products. I still have two Earthwatts 380's in my kids' PCs, but when those die, I'll replace them with a different brand.


----------



## amit_talkin (May 9, 2016)

I still have Antec NeoPower Blue 650w PSU in my office rig. Its been 8 years it served various builds of mine. My Ultra x3 1000w just died months ago and I replaced it with Corsair RM850.
It still amaze me how my Antec PSU holding still after 8 years of constant usage.


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2016)

I'll just say that I don't have any aversion to Antec, even though my TPQ-1200 OC popped. Stuff dies these days, no matter what it is. OEMs are companies... they are focused on max profit. I could build a PSU far better than any out there. It wouldn't be cheap though.

I've built hundreds of systems using Antec PSUs and cases (literally, used to work at a PC store doing nothing but building systems) fro m$300 builds all the way up to server racks. I have personally seen one problem with an Antec PSU, in my own system, from a high-level part... that I pushed hard and dirty for a couple of years (running either Crossfire and SLi with 2-4 cards, benching hard with all types of cooling including LN2).

Nearly every system I have right now in my house has a Thermaltake Smart Standard 750W PSU ( I got five of them running), but they were affordable, and Antec units are only available in four flavors locally, 450W, 520W, 620W, and 650W, so nothing within the power requirements I had for those systems..


----------



## Frick (May 9, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> I'll just say that I don't have any aversion to Antec, even though my TPQ-1200 OC popped. Stuff dies these days, no matter what it is. OEMs are companies... they are focused on max profit. I could build a PSU far better than any out there. It wouldn't be cheap though.



"These days" make it sound like hardware failures didn't happen before. And I honestly don't understand your other statement. I too could do that if I had infinite money. Easy peasy.


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2016)

Frick said:


> "These days" make it sound like hardware failures didn't happen before. And I honestly don't understand your other statement. I too could do that if I had infinite money. Easy peasy.


There are far more "value-oriented" PSU products than ever before. Let's take Corsair for example... how many different product lines do they have? Thermaltake? EVGA? Even Antec, with Basiq, Earthwatts, and High Current Gamer... why do we need so many? Can't they just make one fantastic one, rather than trying to appeal to everyone?


----------



## Frick (May 9, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> There are far more "value-oriented" PSU products than ever before. Let's take Corsair for example... how many different product lines do they have? Thermaltake? EVGA? Even Antec, with Basiq, Earthwatts, and High Current Gamer... why do we need so many? Can't they just make one fantastic one, rather than trying to appeal to everyone?



I'm the first to agree with the PSU market being overflowing with "decent" stuff, and part of me hate it (because it's really time consuming to research all the choices), but it's also really nice. You can get exactly what you want and need these days, and decent stuff exists on all price points above €35 or so, and if you want godlike units you can have those too. As for cheaper stuff not lasting as long ... that's a price I'm willing to pay. And there really are decent stuff avaliable for cheap, and there are true duds, which is why good reviews are more important than ever.


----------



## Toothless (May 9, 2016)

I loved my Antec Sonata III 500 case. That thing was built like a tank and took some hard hits. Still was pretty.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 9, 2016)

honestly the instant the 80+ efficiency was adopted by most manufacturers Antec, Enermax, Seasonic, etc all lost their edge. They sold these units at high prices but back in 2002-2006 those were about the only places you could get that kind of efficiency. Now there are so many economy brands with at least 80 + silver certified and will last you 5 years or more. Suddenly even a 200$ psu seems wasteful, much less a 300$ one. 

Case wise most who build their own already have that 5-10 year old one they never plan on replacing. Why would they? It was built solid, has good config and airflow, and will continue to fit the latest and greatest hardware for a long time to come. 

Maybe these markets just aren't that profitable anymore.


----------



## peche (May 9, 2016)

yogurt_21 said:


> Maybe these markets just aren't that profitable anymore.



that’s the completely and heartless truth my friend… the current market is not for well designed, durable and solid build hardware… I do agree that a component could make it for more than 5 years, with the proper service and maintenance, but now days market, hardware and brands are made to force users consider a replace or well said "Refresh" on some parts…


Regards,


----------



## Caring1 (May 10, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Same can be said for Thermaltake. They use to be the shit. Now a third rate company


Only PSU that has ever died on me, was a Toughpower, no smoke, no burning smell, it just gave up and died.


----------



## R-T-B (May 10, 2016)

dirtyferret said:


> For those of you that are relatively new to PC DIY builds, Antec was the Corsair of PC DIY when Corsair was just re-branding memory and getting its toe wet in the PSU market.  Antec has some of the best cases out there with the 300,600,900.  Along with some of the best PSU units.  It seems the last four-five years their offerings have been lackluster at best offering over priced or cost cutting products to the DIY PC market compared to other brands like Corsair, EVGA, NZXT.



Their main OEM was Delta for years, but if I recall Delta has been withdrawing from the consumer market.  I don't know, maybe this is related?


----------



## cdawall (May 10, 2016)

Jizzler said:


> Old time fan, used them a lot back in the SX1030 days:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't that just a rebadged chieftech case?


----------



## R-T-B (May 10, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Isn't that just a rebadged chieftech case?



Read your quote carefully.


----------



## cdawall (May 10, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Read your quote carefully.



I did that's what the question stemmed from. I had the chieftain version.


----------



## THE_EGG (May 10, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Same can be said for Thermaltake. They use to be the shit. Now a third rate company


Very true. Though imo, they are beginning to turn it around.

------

I've still got an original Antec Sonata floating around somewhere in my parents' attic. I remember that was built like a tank, nothing would bend in it at all. My old man was using an Antec Fusion HTPC case for some time as well (and that too was built like a tank and had quality materials and paint), but changed to a Silverstone SG10. We used to run TP PSUs in just about everything too, but that has changed.

IMO they really went downhill after Corsair came into the case market with their Obsidian and Graphite line. It made Antec's Lanboy and DarkFleet cases look like outdated junk.


----------



## R-T-B (May 10, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I did that's what the question stemmed from. I had the chieftain version.



Sorry, misunderstood your question I guess.


----------



## Caring1 (May 10, 2016)

THE_EGG said:


> I've still got an original Antec Sonata floating around somewhere in my parents' attic. I remember that was built like a tank, nothing would bend in it at all.


I'm still using mine for my current build, it's in perfect condition still.


----------



## silentbogo (May 10, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Isn't that just a rebadged chieftech case?


That's my chieftec dragon!
The only difference is that I have one HDD caddy, that's flipped 90° and no purple plastic thingies on the back. The door with a lock is somewhere in the closet, since there is no one to lock it from.
My cousin bought it when he was in high-school, and now almost 13 years past it is still operational! My favorite case, which I am using right now this very moment!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 10, 2016)

Antec 900 was a great case, too bad it weighed  300 lbs.  Fully loaded


----------



## Disparia (May 10, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I did that's what the question stemmed from. I had the chieftain version.



Yup, Antec and Chieftec both produced very similar full/mid/small tower versions but I don't know the relationship between the two companies.

The main differences were the thinner 0.8mm steel that Chieftec used vs the tougher 1mm steel preferred by Antec. While some took to the tankiness of the Antec model, LAN party patrons liked the weight savings of the Chieftec. Also, Antec Black was more of a dark-gray and the Chieftec was true black. At some point Chieftec also started putting out red, blue, green, yellow, models with optional windowed sides.

For quite awhile I was building systems in both Antec and Chieftec -- then aluminum got popular and other brands popped up with some great designs.


----------



## AsRock (May 10, 2016)

To me Antec never happened, cannot say i been ever interested in any thing they made.


----------



## Slizzo (May 10, 2016)

Frag Maniac said:


> I'll put my DF-85 case up against anything from Corsair or NZXT, and EVGA doesn't even make them. Sure, Corsair has a lot of boutique looking cases, with good build quality, but none have as good airflow and temps for air cooling. I'll also put their customer service up against any of those brands.



My 500R seems to do just fine. Better than my old Antec 900 (gen 1). More room inside the case, better cooling, quieter.... Better cable management (Antec 900 lacks all cable management).


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (May 10, 2016)

peche said:


> that’s the completely and heartless truth my friend… the current market is not for well designed, durable and solid build hardware… I do agree that a component could make it for more than 5 years, with the proper service and maintenance, but now days market, hardware and brands are made to force users consider a replace or well said "Refresh" on some parts…
> 
> 
> Regards,


The market is certialy there for well built hardware, the difference is you dont need to spend antec-level money anymore. I bought a 550 watt 80+ gold psu from rosewill 5 years ago, ran my dual 550ti system for years almost nonstop, between gaming and folding@home. It now runs my old HS class' fileserver, still works fantastically well. It was only $79, all japanese caps. Superflower design. My $159 1KW platinum PSU (also rosewill) is amazingly well made. You dont need to spend $300+ on an antec PSU to get a efficient, well made design anymore. I can get cases with good airflow and design, with good build quality, for $50-70. My cooler master n200 is still in perfect shape after years of tinkering. No reason to spend another $100+ on an antec design.

This is what antec failed to realize and adapt to. The days where you needed to spend massive amounts of money to get good stuff is long over.


----------



## Red_Machine (May 10, 2016)

I really wish companies started making beige boxes again.  I love the old aesthetic, but I can't use an old case because my stuff wouldn't fit in it.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 10, 2016)

I had an Antec (I stand corrected)1200 case (full size server) with a EVGA 1366 loved it, infact my ex still has it and you wanna talk air flow!






I know the pump was floating over the CPU block, why we tell people to think stuff over(Clearly I added it last)pumped right to the CPU!

Never had there PSU, I remember people loved the Earth Power line(if im correct). 1 failed PSU from EnerMax they warrantied it three time's only recently had to add a 1300W unit cause I felt guilty.


----------



## bogmali (May 10, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> I had an Antec 900 case (full size server) with a EVGA 1366 loved it, infact my ex still has it and you wanna talk air flow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is the 1200 by the looks of it


----------



## dirtyferret (May 10, 2016)

Frag Maniac said:


> I'll put my DF-85 case up against anything from Corsair or NZXT, and EVGA doesn't even make them. Sure, Corsair has a lot of boutique looking cases, with good build quality, but none have as good airflow and temps for air cooling. I'll also put their customer service up against any of those brands.



The DF-85 is a nice case (or was I have not seen too many of that series around, they may have discontinued it) but most of that series offered little for the price compared to better budget cases from NZXT, Corsair, Rosewill, and others.  Antec could have updated the three, six, and nine hundred with better cable management.  Instead they went with cheaper materials & punch out PCI slot covers.  

FYI; EVGA does sell cases, I believe they are announced a full tower earlier this year to go along with their mITX case.  Considering how easy it is to re-badge a case I would not be surprised if they enter the market with a wider selection. 
http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=11
http://fudzilla.com/news/39644-evga-shows-off-prototype-full-tower-atx-gaming-case-at-ces-2016


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 10, 2016)

dirtyferret said:


> The DF-85 is a nice case...but most of that series offered little for the price compared to better budget cases from NZXT...



I don't care about the budget models, I was only looking at the flagship one, which is what mine is, and it's packed with features.


----------



## SaltyFish (May 12, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> I had an Antec (I stand corrected)1200 case (full size server) with a EVGA 1366 loved it, infact my ex still has it and you wanna talk air flow!


I was really hoping Antec would make a new Lanboy Air... now that's air flow right there!






Although I guess someone can always make their own such case like so...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 12, 2016)

Slizzo said:


> My 500R seems to do just fine. Better than my old Antec 900 (gen 1). More room inside the case, better cooling, quieter.... Better cable management (Antec 900 lacks all cable management).



The Antec 900 looked the dogs bollocks tho, and as you know they did revise it and added decent cable management/airflow to it, back in the day we did that the hard way, hours of pain stakingly hiding, tucking, stretching, cable tying etc etc heck my current entry level Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-01 case has tons more cable management than my Antec 900 ever did, but it was more fun back then 

Always wanted an original Antec Super Lanboy, none of this Lanboy air crap they tried to reinvent!






Sexy!!!!!


----------



## BlackSun59 (May 13, 2016)

My EarthWatts 430D has been running F@H and now WCG-BOINC 24/7 for four solid years. It's presently on its third mobo, and running up to six spinner drives at a clip. I just blow the dust out of it every few months, and there's no air conditioning in my house. I do wonder when it will quit...


----------

